# Bubbles?



## resRfun (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello, im new here at fishforums. I recently bought myself a new beta fish(male) and he seems to be healthy... But, i have noticed a TON of bubbles all the same size(probably 1mm in diameter) occuring in one corner of the tank. Is it sick? He is all by himself in an approx. 3-5 gallon tank. 

For the week i have had him, ive fed him tropical fish flakes but ill go get some other treats soon. 

Ill try to post a pic as soon as i find the connection stand for my camera to my computer...


thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome to Fishforums. :hi:

No, your betta is not sick. In fact, it is a good sign. He's building a bubble nest, which is something male bettas tend to do when they are healthy and content (or obviously, when spawning).


----------



## resRfun (Jul 16, 2007)

oo phew, thanks. Ive been really nervious about it.


----------



## resRfun (Jul 16, 2007)

one more question,what exactly does a bubble nest do? and is it ok to destroy a bubble nest?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Bettas make the bubble nests to hold eggs when spawning. It should be ok to remove the nest if it bothers you that much. I've had no trouble with it in the past.


----------



## resRfun (Jul 16, 2007)

i mean, when i do water changes, i might destroy it on accident. But i dont mind about it, dont wanna ruin my fish's work =P


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

He won't get all depressed if it's destroyed if that's what you are worried about. He will just make another one.


----------

